# Brit mauled to death by polar bear in Norway



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/brit-mauled-to-death-by-polar-bear-in-norway--afp.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I was just reading about that, 99.9% chances are that they were where they shouldn't have been!! People that cruise into bears home turf usually come out on the short end of the stick!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, tweed doesn't make for good snow camo either......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Tom these were school kids in Norway not game shooter's on the moor after grouse!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah geese Tom not everyone gets to wear it.

Matt...what does a nice outfit sell for ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.outdoorandcountrysports.co.uk/products/Dunkeld_Tweed_Combo-496-19.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry, couldn't resist that one. On a serious note, what the heck were they thinking ? Apparently alot of the recent bear attacks the people involved in were not prepared for going into such dangerous territory.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with Rick, probably where they shouldn't have been..... obviously


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh don't worry I know you were! I have no idea Tom you would think there'd be a guide with a rifle!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree they ( the natives ) know where the bears are and hang out. So either it was a freek accident or just wrong place at the right time. Sad for sure !!! For all involved bear included.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/boy-head-polars-bears-mouth-041244586.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just reading that gave me chills. What a horrible experience for those kids !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes they'll be seeing that bear in nightmares for a while yet.


----------

